# Monster Mud Cave Question



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

This year for my haunt, I'm planning on having a Maya temple as part of a "Zombie Apocalypse" haunt. The facade/ first scene in this I would like to have be a small cave that guests would walk through to enter the temple. My question is- Would it be possible to use Monster Mud to create the cave?

I've actually never used monster mud in the past, but I think I would make a wood and chicken wire frame that I would then MM and paint/ detail. I would love to be able to use gunite and foam, but that's just WAY out of budget for this year. The main problem I would see is that it wouldn't be sturdy enough, but then again the only place I'm using it would be fairly well lit.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks in advance!

-Collin


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You'll need some type of cloth to dip the MM in. I helped a friend do one this year, and it was a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems like I seen a video of someone using spray insulation foam. Not the cans of Great Stuff but what they use to do houses. Not sure how expensive it is but it might be worth checking out the price for having it done.
The more I think on it I think it was AllenH. He does a pro haunt. Drop him a note and see what he has to say about it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a link for you


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Video*

Thanks for the link! I think all my questions were answered from some of Allen's comments, so I'll just quote them here.

Regarding the price of the foam:


> This was one kit- one﻿ of the $600ish kits.


And his response when someone asked about cheaper ways to do it:


> the cheaper way is almost the better way in my opinion, but it is more permanent. Wooden frame and chicken wire like above, but then﻿ you dip sheets of burlap into plaster (or monster mud) and drape it over the frame. You can get a really good look with it.


So I think I'll end up going with the monster mud, seeing as I don't have $600 to spend on it, unless oof course someone offers a better idea.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

MM will be absurdly heavy, so make sure the framework and hallway framing are built well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm weighing up ideas for cave walls this year too. I'm wondering how sections of chicken wire would go, cover them with layers of toilet roll or paper towel and spray them with a watered down glue. It seems to be working really well for my skulls. I just thought I would give it a go on a bigger project.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used the toilet paper and glue spray for doing hands an it seemed to work well for that scale of project. I can see that working for your cave as long as it didnt need to take any abuse, and it may not make a second season. But it would be cheap and light weight. Worth an experiment I would think.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL life is an experiment Bone Dancer - what do I have to lose.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Before this thread deviates too far from monster mud, let me ask this: RP, have you gotten the answer to the question you asked in your first post concerning the sturdiness of walls made with monster mud?


----------

